# King Fish in Sydney



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Great stuff Rhino - have to be happy with a haul like that.

How do you find the tarpons in Sydney conditions? Were you using lures, or trolling livebait?

Red.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Nice one Rhino,

Welcome to the forum, and keep the fish a coming :lol:


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Welcome Rhino.

Live pike and CD7s eh. Tried both of those on the weekend for nix, although I caught a pike on the CD7! Admittedly the pike was in poor shape by the time I realised I had it. How do you rig them? One hook or two? Do you troll them, sit over a reef or sit in close to a headland?


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice catch mate, nice yaks too.  What do you do with the bonito, are they any good on the chew? How do you cook em?
PS. welcome to the nuthouse. 8)


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Gatesy said:


> Well its not my business to tell


Gatesy disclosure could lead to clipped flippers on the mirage drive so discretion is in order mate :lol:

Welcome Rhino, have always liked the Tarpon 140 or 160 and would be high on my list if buying another yak


----------

